# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  "كينجستون" تطلق Wi-Drive بتقنية واي فاي

## Sc®ipt

أعلنت شركة "كينجستون تكنولوجي" الأمريكية، وهي إحدى الشركات العالمية الرائدة في تصنيع وحدات الذاكرة، عن إطلاق " Wi-Drive SSD القرص الصلب اللاسلكي المزود بتقنية "الواي فاي" والمصمم خصيصاً للأجهزة المعتمدة على نظام التشغيل "آي. أو. إس" فقط. 

ويتميز القرص الصلب بقدرته الفائقة على نقل كافة البيانات والمحتويات من أفلام فيديو وصور وموسيقى وغيرها من تطبيقات نظام التشغيل "آي. أو. إس" مباشرة من وإلى "الآيفون" أو"الآيباد" أو "الآيبود تاتش"، كما يمكن أيضاً توصيله بالكمبيوتر بواسطة "يو. إس. بي"، أي أنه يعمل على نقل البيانات بين أجهزة "آبل".

ويعتبر الإختلاف بينه وبين قرص "جوفليكس ستالايت" الصادر مؤخراً عن شركة "سيجيت" كإحدى الحلول لتوفير مساحة تخزينية إضافية كبيرة، بأنه قرص مرتكز على ذاكرة فلاش، أما جوفليكس" فهو قرص صلب تقليدي. 

ويستمر العمل ببطارية قرص "كينجستون" لأربع ساعات متواصلة،كما أنه قادر على نقل أفلام فيديو درجة وضوحها تصل إلى 1280x720 بيكسل، وموسيقى وغيرها من ملفات الوسائط من خلال تطبيقات "آي. أو. إس" إلى أجهزة "آبل"، فضلاً عن أنه قادر على الإتصال مع أربعة أجهزة في وقت واحد.

والقرص متاح حالياً في نسختين بسعتين مختلفين، أولاهما 16 جيجابايت بسعر 129.99 دولار أمريكي، وثانيتهما بسعة "32 جيجابايت" بسعر 174.99 دولاراً أمريكياً.

ومن المتوقع أن تطرح الشركة قرصاً خاصاً يعمل مع الأجهزة المعتمدة على نظام التشغيل "أندرويد".

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> "الواي فاي"



حلو حلو ..  بس وين الواي ماكس .. 

يسلمو زيد .. :Eh S(17):

----------


## rand yanal

حلووووووووووووووووووووو جدا .. :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمووو سكريبت على المعلومات التقنية

تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

دائما بتفحمنا بـ معلوماتك  :Icon26:

----------

